

Responsive Design = W*nker Design - DigitalSea
http://ilikekillnerds.com/2012/05/responsive-design-wanker-design/

======
cobychapple
> You’ll probably notice this site isn’t a responsive site.

Actually, the default Wordpress theme this article's author is using is a
responsive theme, and, in my opinion a well-designed one—an opinion which is
further backed up by a later comment by the author:

> My iPhone does an okay job at scaling down this site without responsive
> wankery...

Responsive design is at it's finest when you don't even notice :)

